# Squirrel Hunting 10-2 & 10-3



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Went out and did alittle squirrel hunting Sunday evening for about 2 hours, saw 3 black squirrels and only shot 1. i mainly go squirrel hunting to preseason scout for deer gun season and dont usually shoot alot of squirrels unless they give me a really close KILL shot. I just enjoy spending the time in the woods and getting a look at some of the bucks in the woods that i hunt. Well anyways i ended up NOT seeing any deers but i did enjoy watching the black squirrels cutting nuts in the trees above me.

Went out Monday morning also for about 2 hours, ended up shooting 2 BIG fox squirrels and didnt see any deers again. I know there is a ton of deer in these woods, they just dont seem to be moving much. Oh well had a GREAT time being outdoors again!!

Anyone else been squirrel hunting or bow hunting yet ?? lets hear some reports !!!


Brian


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I shot two nice fox squirrel on Monday afternoon in public woods. Big boys. Up here in far NE Ohio I'm seeing more and more black squirrel where we didn't have them before. I hope they don't replace our foxies.


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

steelmagoo said:


> I shot two nice fox squirrel on Monday afternoon in public woods. Big boys. Up here in far NE Ohio I'm seeing more and more black squirrel where we didn't have them before. I hope they don't replace our foxies.


what public land you hunted because I 'm near you


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

bosshog,
Don't take this the wrong way, but I would rather post my social security number, address, and where I hide my money than post any specific spots  . This is a place that is already a little shot up and the squacks that _are_ there are educated.


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

lol o.k i understand buddy


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

steelmagoo said:


> bosshog,
> Don't take this the wrong way, but I would rather post my social security number, address, and where I hide my money than post any specific spots  . This is a place that is already a little shot up and the squacks that _are_ there are educated.


I know most of them and I'm open for negotiations.


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

Row v. Wade said:


> I know most of them and I'm open for negotiations.


I can think of a few around that area but i have good sqdogs and we will have tons of fun on them bushytails lol lol


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Finally did see some deer in the woods that TCBA and I were hunting for squirrell...went out this past sunday and seen a buck and a doe and then Monday I spooked a deer off from the stand when I was walking in the woods...Oh well Ill get them one of these days


----------

